# anode rods



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Had a customer the other day who used to work for a.o. Smith. He said anode rods are the single most important maintenance device in sustaining the life of a water heater. Opinions?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Keefer w said:


> Had a customer the other day who used to work for a.o. Smith. He said anode rods are the single most important maintenance device in sustaining the life of a water heater. Opinions?


He's right.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

JK949 said:


> He's right.


Keep it in the box and don't under any circumstance, put any water in it! :laughing: 

Last forever!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Keefer w said:


> Had a customer the other day who used to work for a.o. Smith. He said anode rods are the single most important maintenance device in sustaining the life of a water heater. Opinions?


 






As if AO Smith is interested in sustaining the tank life of a W/H......:laughing:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Start pulling out the rod everytime you replace a leaker, see for yourself.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

JK949 said:


> Start pulling out the rod everytime you replace a leaker, see for yourself.


 






Oh I am not saying that an anode rod is not a sacrificial device which indeed does prolong a tank. But, and it's a big 'but', the mfgs. are quite capable of making a rust-proof tank that lasts forever. But they are not interested in doing so. Why sell you (1) W/H over your lifetime, when they can sell you (5) or more.

In fact, tanks were made of Monel decades ago. Monel is an alloy of nikel and copper. It will never rust. It's like auto makers, they are in the business of selling cars.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Oh I am not saying that an anode rod is not a sacrificial device which indeed does prolong a tank. But, and it's a big 'but', the mfgs. are quite capable of making a rust-proof tank that lasts forever. But they are not interested in doing so. Why sell you (1) W/H over your lifetime, when they can sell you (5) or more.
> 
> In fact, tanks were made of Monel decades ago. Monel is an alloy of nikel and copper. It will never rust. It's like auto makers, they are in the business of selling cars.


Just like the old stone lined tanks ... 

They would last 5 life times


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with you Tommy, they could but how much will they charge for it, how would we profit? 

At least by bringing the anode into the discussion we place some responsibility back to the homeowner to maintain their stuff or don't come crying.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

^I hear that. I'm in the business of changing them and their T&P valves when they don't read their user manuals where it says flush periodically.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

In our water a new water heater might make it out of the six year warranty before leaking but probably not. Average life span here is 7 years. When you find one 10 years old it's really rare. My last house, with a softener, I replaced 4. So with the original that's 5 in 19 years.

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------



## utelectrode (10 mo ago)

The sacrificial anode rod can use for 2-5 years up to the local water quality, but powered anode rod can serve for 10-20 years.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

utelectrode said:


> The sacrificial anode rod can use for 2-5 years up to the local water quality, but powered anode rod can serve for 10-20 years.


are you sure about that?


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

utelectrode said:


> The sacrificial anode rod can use for 2-5 years up to the local water quality, but powered anode rod can serve for 10-20 years. In neither of those timeframes will I post an introduction


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)




----------

